# ASK DBSTALK: 921 question about screen size.



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

My widescreen TV has a bit of overscan in 16x9 mode. I can't correct that without entering the service menu thus voiding my warranty. Does the 921 have any kind of a feature to do that kind of a thing. Basically shrinking the sides and the top and bottom a little? Sorry if this has been answered already.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

There's no way of doing that with the 921. You can adjust position on the screen, but you can't adjust screen size. If you're concerned about voiding your warrenty by going into your service menu, get a warrenty repair visit to adjust your overscan.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Oh Ok no biggie, my overscan is bearable anyways. Just cuts a little but nothing that effects the viewing.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

SParker said:


> My widescreen TV has a bit of overscan in 16x9 mode. I can't correct that without entering the service menu thus voiding my warranty. Does the 921 have any kind of a feature to do that kind of a thing. Basically shrinking the sides and the top and bottom a little? Sorry if this has been answered already.


Entering the Service menu will not void your warranty. Adjust away.

Overscan should be somewhere between 2.5 and 5 percent. Preferably as close to 2.5 as you can get without showing distortion. (If your Unit is exceptional go for 0 percent overscan)


----------



## markjl (Jan 6, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> There's no way of doing that with the 921. You can adjust position on the screen, but you can't adjust screen size. If you're concerned about voiding your warrenty by going into your service menu, get a warrenty repair visit to adjust your overscan.


Just received the 921 last night. I have it hooked up to a Pioneer elite 630HD. This set has enough overscan (from past experience) that the top or bottom needs to be moved up or down. My previous receiver, the 6000 allowed me to move the entire screen 6 clicks up or down. I tried to adjust the screen in the preferences menu, but it appeared to only move the guide and not the actual picture. Is this the right menu item to use, or is it somewhere else?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The screen adjustment is in the preferences menu, and I believe it's supposed to move the picture, not just the menus. If it doesn't, post a bug report.


----------

